# Fuente Conmutada de -45 0 +45 a partir de 127v de 4A



## EME_JuanAndrade (Ago 18, 2007)

Saludos a todos.  Construi algunos amplificadores que utilizan una fuente simetrica de +-45V a 4A. Pero realizar o adquirir el transformador adecuado es carisimo. ¿Alguien tendra entre sus curiosidades  una fuente conmutada que opere en estos valores?. Aclaro que me es muy dificil encontrar nucleos de ferrita en donde vivo y menos aún me es posible escoger entre diferentes permeabilidades magneticas, asi que preferiria que se empleara un nucleo standard EI. Se que estoy solicitando algo demasiado especifico, pero peor seria no intentar.

En algun momento se me ocurrio utilizar un circuito dimmer (o atenuador) con sendos capacitores para generar el punto de 0V y a partir de +-15 V funciona, pero con muchas variaciones y ruido, talvez valga para algun otra aplicación.

Les agradezco de antemano cualquier aportación.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 19, 2007)

Hola. Mirá en la página de QSC http://www.qsc.com/support/technical_support/schems1.htm que algunos amplificadores traen fuente switching, por ejemplo el CX302, DCA1222, PLX1404.
Fijate si te sirven los diseños. Son algo complicados.
Yo ando en lo mismo. Me cansé de los transformadores grandes, caros y pesados.

Respecto a los núcleos, tienen que ser de ferrite, los comunes no responden a las altas frecuencias. En las fuentes de PC podés encontrar, generalmente, los ETD entre 39 y 45mm a los que podés sacarle bastante potencia. Podés buscar la forma de conectar varios para sacarle más potencia.

Suerte!


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Ago 19, 2007)

Muchas Gracias. 

Ciertamente son muy complicados y yo no tengo experiencia en ese tipo de fuentes. Creo que tendre que esperar a que alguien publique algo parecido en el foro. De momento vere si encuentro algun manual o texto introductoria sobre fuentes conmutadas. Alguna vez las he reparado, pero nada mas interesante. Gracias nuevamente, habra que hacer seguimiento.


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Ago 20, 2007)

Bueno, me he encontrado algunos textos, pero la verdad es que termino con ecuaciones de 3 hojas. Desarme un transformador de ferrite de una fuente atx y me encontre que el bobinado promario tiene un cable calibre 16 y solo dos capas de primario y una sola de secundario en sandwich. El secundario era multiple, asi que eran varias capas de diferente numero de vueltas,  pero la sección mas grande (que supongo que genera los 12 v) era de un calibre 18 o 20. Curiosamente a diferencia de los transformadores de linea (60hz) los transformadores de alta frecuencia se bobinan en un solo sentido, ademas de que se deja un margen de unos 3mm antes de llegar a los extremos.

Usando el metodo de ensayo y error voy a ver si logro atinarle al numero de vueltas y voy a usar el el circuito de control que se propone en esta pagina. http://webpages.charter.net/dawill/tmoranwms/Elec_SMPS2.html Encontre que estos nucleos soportan hasta 500W, a ver si es cierto.

Despues les digo que resultados obtengo.


----------



## Juan Romero (Ago 29, 2007)

Hola juanministrador, la solución a tu inquietud esta en tu computador,es decir lo que hace funcionar a tu computador es una fuente conmutada (o SMPS como yo las conozco por sus siglas en ingles) de 450W y tu necesitas un requerimiento asi. Estas fuentes se pueden modificar para obtener el voltaje que tu requieres, por decir con 450W tu le puedes sacar a esta fuente 5.3A con +/-42V. Para tal efecto tienes que modificar el secundario transformador (choper), los diodos de alta y los condensadores obteniendo asi la fuente que quieres. Si no tienes que diseñarte una usando la topologia medi-puente con un PWM conocido como el TL494 y hacer el adecuado calculo. Yo he podido realizar ambas experiencias y si dan buenos resultados.

Tengo algunos tips al respecto


----------



## zopilote (Ago 30, 2007)

Lo interesante de este tema es que abunda páginas como esta, que hay que poner en práctica, pues es útil cuando quieres tener un amplificador que lo puedas transportar, con facilidad y de paso ahorrar en la fuente.


---------------
  zopilote


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Ago 30, 2007)

Estoy altamente agradecido con la gente que ha coperado con este post. Yo tuve que dejar momentaneamente de experimentar por cuestiones de trabajo y ahora que regreso encuentro que el problema esta casi resuelto y con bastante información adicional. Me pongo a trabajar en ello a la brevedad y estoy seguro que esto nos servira a muchos que no conocemos lo de este tipo de fuentes en profundidad.


----------



## buclez (Jun 2, 2009)

Hola Juan Romero, Estoy interesado en el diseño de la fuente half-bridge ( medio - puente ) con el Tl494. Apenas estoy empezando a leer sobre el tema de fuentes conmutadas, y todavía tengo algunas dudas.  Si modifico la fuente de la PC, podría ser variable? qué tan fácil es modificarla? o sería mejor hacer el half-bridge?


----------



## istikis (Jun 3, 2009)

Juan Romero dijo:
			
		

> Hola juanministrador, la solución a tu inquietud esta en tu computador,es decir lo que hace funcionar a tu computador es una fuente conmutada (o SMPS como yo las conozco por sus siglas en ingles) de 450W y tu necesitas un requerimiento asi. Estas fuentes se pueden modificar para obtener el voltaje que tu requieres, por decir con 450W tu le puedes sacar a esta fuente 5.3A con +/-42V. Para tal efecto tienes que modificar el secundario transformador (choper), los diodos de alta y los condensadores obteniendo asi la fuente que quieres. Si no tienes que diseñarte una usando la topologia medi-puente con un PWM conocido como el TL494 y hacer el adecuado calculo. Yo he podido realizar ambas experiencias y si dan buenos resultados.
> 
> Tengo algunos tips al respecto



Hola Juan, como puedo dejar una fuente ATX A+/-42V? es mucho lio para los que somos inexpertos ya que dispongo de 4 fuentes una at y 3 atx y la verdad que a lo mas estoy intentando hacer un amplificador con un tdas1562q que va a 12 volt y la verdad que me llaman la atensión esos +/-42 volt para llegar a algun amplificador de 100w....haber si me puedes hechar un mano, te aklo agradezco de antemano..

saludos


----------



## profundito (Jun 28, 2009)

LOs transformadores de las dicroicas son conmutadas, pequeñas ,entregan 50 a 75 wats cada una por 12 volts si juntamos en serie 4 tendríamos dos redes de 100wats a 150wats cada una por 24 volts que al rectificar nos daría aproximadamente 35 volts por rama negativa y positiva ,simétrica  ,tamaño reducido y peso ligero,y wats más que suficiente para cualquier amplificador ,si alguien sabe como modificar una fuente de compu sería ideal que subiera como,tengo una que tira 12 en 8ampere ,250 wats lo ideal sería llevar cualquiera de estas a l voltaje requerido,es cierto los transformadorr comunes de 6amperes son carísimoooosssssss! y pesan una barbaridad.


----------



## profundito (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry,acabo de encontrar en la hoja 3 un monstruo talentoso que ya la modificó ,estoy atrasado, para los nuevos en la hoja 3 ya tienen quien la modificó.


----------



## davidseb (May 22, 2012)

Juan Romero dijo:


> Hola juanministrador, la solución a tu inquietud esta en tu computador,es decir lo que hace funcionar a tu computador es una fuente conmutada (o SMPS como yo las conozco por sus siglas en ingles) de 450W y tu necesitas un requerimiento asi. Estas fuentes se pueden modificar para obtener el voltaje que tu requieres, por decir con 450W tu le puedes sacar a esta fuente 5.3A con +/-42V. Para tal efecto tienes que modificar el secundario transformador (choper), los diodos de alta y los condensadores obteniendo asi la fuente que quieres. Si no tienes que diseñarte una usando la topologia medi-puente con un PWM conocido como el TL494 y hacer el adecuado calculo. Yo he podido realizar ambas experiencias y si dan buenos resultados.
> 
> Tengo algunos tips al respecto



hola señor JuanRomero podria revisar este post y seria tan amable de darme alguna idea al respecto estoy pidiendo toda la ayuda que puedan darme se lo agradeceria mucho saludos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/circuito-corriente-constante-75501/


----------

